# [Sammelthread] Vertriebsplattformen



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

Was haltet ihr von den Vertriebsplattformen wie Uplay, Origin, Steam und Games for Windows, oder anderen ?

Was ist Uplay? ( http://uplay.ubi.com/de-DE/ )

"[...] Am 10. Januar 2010 wurden durch Gamespy Ubisofts Maßnahmen zum Schutz seiner Spiele bekannt, gleichzeitig wurde ein Antwortenkatalog für die wichtigsten Fragen zur neuen Online-Service-Plattform veröffentlicht. Das schon im Jahr 2009 durch Yves Guillemot angekündigte Verfahren setzt so auf eine permanente Breitband-Onlineverbindung (mindestens (A)DSL) und gilt ab 2010 für jedes neue Spiel auf dem PC. Gleichzeitig muss sich der Spieler bei Ubisoft kostenlos registrieren und sein Spiel an den Account binden, mit welchem er ebenfalls Zugang zum Forum sowie zum Uplay-Netzwerk erhält. Wird die Verbindung unterbrochen, pausiert das Spiel." -Wikipedia.org

Was ist Origin? ( http://store2.origin.com/store/eade/home/ )

"Origin (engl. für Herkunft) (ehemals EA Store und EA Download Manager) ist eine Internet-Vertriebsplattform zur digitalen Distribution von Computerspielen, die von Spielehersteller Electronic Arts (EA) entwickelt und betrieben wird. Origin ermöglicht den Kunden, Computerspiele online zu kaufen und anschließend über eine Client-Software herunterzuladen und zu spielen. Origin ist somit vergleichbar mit der von Valve entwickelten Vertriebsplattform Steam.
Das System ermöglicht sowohl die Online-Verteilung, Wartung (Patchen) und Nutzungskontrolle (DRM) der Spiele als auch die Kommunikation der Spieler untereinander. Seit der Einführung von Origin ist die Installation des Origin-Clients Voraussetzung für nahezu alle neu veröffentlichten PC-Spiele von Electronic Arts. Neben eigenen Spielen bietet EA über Origin aber auch Titel anderer Hersteller an.
Stand 31. Juli 2012 besitzt Origin nach eigenen Angaben über 21 Millionen Nutzerkonten, darunter neun Millionen Mobilanwender." -Wikipedia.org

Was ist Steam ? ( http://store.steampowered.com/ )

"Steam (englisch für Dampf, Wasserdampf) ist eine Internet-Vertriebsplattform für Computerspiele und Software, die von der Valve Corporation entwickelt und betrieben wird. Sie verzeichnet laut Herstellerangaben über 50 Millionen aktive Benutzerkonten.
Das System ermöglicht sowohl die Online-Verteilung, Wartung (Patchen) und Überwachung (DRM) der Spiele als auch die Kommunikation der Spieler untereinander, die Bildung von Gemeinschaften und die Bereitstellung öffentlich einsehbarer Spieler-Profile. Es wurde am 12. September 2003 veröffentlicht. Valves Spiele, wie Half-Life oder Counter-Strike, werden seitdem ausschließlich über Steam aktualisiert. Für Spiele dieses Herstellers ist Steam zur Installation und nachfolgendem Betreiben Voraussetzung. Seit Oktober 2005 kann man über das System auch eine steigende Anzahl an Spielen anderer Anbieter erwerben." -Wikipedia.org

Was ist Games for Windows ? ( http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/Live/PC )

"Games for Windows ist eine Spieleplattform und Marketingkampagne von Microsoft, die im Jahr 2005 gestartet und 2006 überarbeitet wurde. Spiele für diese Plattform sollten gewisse Zertifizierungsstandards erfüllen, deren Einhaltung jedoch nicht mehr von Microsoft überprüft wird. Ziel der Kampagne ist es, Computerspiele für das Betriebssystem Windows zugänglicher und benutzerfreundlicher zu gestalten.
Die Werbekampagne wurde durch Stände auf Messen und anderen Veranstaltungen seit 2005 gefördert.
Seit dem 22. August 2013 ist der Games for Windows-Marktplatz nicht mehr länger verfügbar. Bis zum 1. Juli 2014 soll der komplette Dienst abgeschaltet werden. Ob bisherige Spiele mit GfWL-Unterstützung weiterhin spielbar bleiben, ist nicht bekannt." -Wikipedia.org

In diesem Thread diskutieren wir über diese Vertriebsplattformen - was ist gut an ihnen, was nicht? Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten? All diese und weitere Fragen, werden von uns thematisiert.

Viel Spaß in diesem Thread !
xNoVoLiNE


----------



## Monsjo (1. September 2013)

Ein bisschen kurz für einen Sammelthread, da muss noch verbessert werden. 
Siehst du ja bei den anderen Sammelthreads.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

Hahah ja. Es müssen Themen gestartet werden:

Was bevorzugt ihr und warum? Ich bevorzuge Steam, da es besser gestaltet ist im Gesamtpaket: Preise, Bezahlmglk. etc.


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. September 2013)

Steam habe ich zwar auch, aber nur weil ich es muss für einige Spiele, gekauft habe ich da noch keines. Ich bevorzuge eigentlich Gamersgate für neue Spiele und GOG für Ältere, zudem habe ich noch Gamestop Impulse, allerdings stammt das noch aus der Zeit als es noch von Stardock war, und Desura für einige Indies. An Origin, UPlay und GfWL bin ich bisher immer vorbeigekommen, weil eigentlich keines ihrer neueren Spiele mich wirklich anspricht.

Und ja, dein Startpost ist EXTREM kurz. Vergleiche ihn nur mal mit meinen beiden Sammelthreads (Links in der Sig). Da muss einfach mehr Information rein. Z.b. könntest du ja die verschiedenen Plattformen mal kurz vorstellen, ihre Vor- und Nachteile auflisten...

Warum ich Gamersgate  Valves Steam bevorziehe? Weil es überhaupt kein DRM hat, keinen Launcher (brauch ich echt nicht) und weil man beim Kauf noch zusätzliche Bluecoins (eine Art in-Shop Nebenwährung) bekommt, mit denen man auch kaufen kann. Unterm Strich kann man dadurch imo sogar noch deutlich mehr Geld sparen als bei Steam


----------



## mds51 (2. September 2013)

Ranking:
1. Steam(breitgefächertes Angebot, Spiele werden auf dem neusten Stand gehalten. Einfach kompfortable, für faule Leute^^)
2. Origin(leider für Mass Effect, FIFA und Battlefield 3 notwendig. Aber nicht so penetrant nervig wie uplay, von daher noch akzeptabel)
3. Uplay(leider für Splinter Cell; Might & Magic X und Assassins Creed notwendig , sonst würde siese Seuche verschwinden... total zugemüllt mit irgentwelchen Angeboten und Dingen die einfach nur NERVIG sind)
4. GfWL ist ja zum Glück Geschichte^^

GoG und Konsorten habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet.
GoG von daher nicht, da ich die alten Games noch im Schrank stehen hab , also die, die mich interessieren


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. September 2013)

Ein Blick in den GOG kostet ja nichts. Sicher, dass du keine Spiele damals verpasst hast? 

Ich dachte das nämlich auch, und habe nun Über 100 Boxen in meinen Viruellen Spieleregal stehen (wovon einige allerdings Geschenke waren und ein paar sind aktuelle Indiespiele)


----------



## mds51 (2. September 2013)

ältere Spiele, die mich wirklich interessiert haben: Might & Magic VI-VIII, Neverwinter Nights 1 Komplett und 2 sowie Heroes of Might and Magic III(der beste Teil) stehen im Schrank 
Ansonsten habe ich mir System Shock 2 letzen nochmal im Steam gekauft.

Naja ich werd mal, wenn Zeit ist, rumstöbern^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. September 2013)

Mir ist DRM egal. Ich will, dass diese Ordnung in der Bibliothek herrscht  "System Shock 2" habe ich mir beim Steam Summer Sale für 2,49€ gekauft, aber es ist nicht ganz so toll. Komme mit der Steuerung nicht klar und die Gegner sterben auch nie. Origin und uplay sind unnötig. Fast jeder Publisher lässt alles über steam laufen, aber die wollen ihre unfertigen Programme aufs Internet loslassen. aber Origin hat einen 1A Support


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Oktober 2013)

Was sagt ihr eigentlichd azu, dass GfWL abgeschafft wird / ist?  Weiß jemand, wie es jetzt mit GTA4 online weiter geht?


----------

